# Whiski Jack



## robbied111 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi All - 1st post in quite a while!!!  I am thinking of unloading some Whiski Jacks, but having trouble finding a reasonable price to ask.

They also have to be extricated from Raintree before that ( looking forward to THAT conversation, I can tell you! )

Robbie


----------



## BevL (Aug 25, 2015)

I take it your post is asking for what would be a reasonable price?  I have no idea about the Raintree system.

Unless your whistler weeks are Christmas, President's day, maybe thanksgiving, they're probably not worth much, if anything.  I gave away a couple of weeks a couple of years ago and paid the closing costs.  IF you go to the bargain deals section and search for Whistler, you might get an idea.

Another option is to search through completed Ebay listings and see if there's something comparable.

I certainly hope my thoughts are incorrect and that you can get something for them.  Just giving you my experience and observations.

Bev


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 18, 2015)

*Capital Resorts and Whiski Jack*

What do you know about Capital Resorts buying a bunch of Whiski Jack inventory as fodder for their new points system?  Maybe they will be interested in buying your weeks.


----------

